# Samba stopped working [SOLVED]

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> X3 samba # emerge -av samba
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

It used to work and still does on my server box.

The directory that I am trying to share is the sole partition on a JFS disk mounted as /video. I move videos recorded on an XP box there. I can't access it anymore, Windows gives the access denied message. The samba log is here http://dpaste.com/0N4RSGW  /etc/samba/smb.conf is herehttp://dpaste.com/38E2YX1

I've been messing with it following various web guides. This used to work as recently as last month. If an older version of samba is needed, please advise.

To reiterate: There is one XP box on the network that needs access to the disk on this computer. No Linux box needs access as they can use scp, but it wouldn't hurt. There is NO sensitive data, only video recordings. The goal is anyone can log in from anywhere on the local net and do anything. There is no sensitive data and the network is secured from the outside.

I also tried adding the XP username "Owner" to the smbpassword list but it rejected that. Do I have to create user "owner" on the Linux side as well? I'd rather use no passwords and am willing to block samba updates.

UPDATE:  Tried this smb.conf from the O'reilly book. The logs show that the Windows box is trying to connect, but the connection is refused because of illegal password.

 *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
>         workgroup = Workgroup
> 
>         encrypt passwords = yes
> ...

 

FINAL UPDATE:  Finally got it working. I think the key was "chmod 755 /video". The final smb.conf was: *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
>         workgroup = Workgroup
> 
>         encrypt passwords = yes
> ...

   Considerably smaller than the original.

----------

